# Desert Eagle 1911



## Omar B (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, you heard me right.  This thing's gotta be so cool, I've already got a thing for Desert Eagle but this just adds some cool to it.







http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2009/12/22/magnum-research-desert-eagle-1911/


----------



## J Ellis (Dec 22, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 22, 2009)

pretty


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 22, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Yeah, you heard me right. This thing's gotta be so cool, I've already got a thing for Desert Eagle but this just adds some cool to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Pretty.

I just hope it won't be as overpriced as all the big names are.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 22, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Pretty.
> 
> Just a shame the 1911 has reached the point in its history it's been eclipsed by other models....but then revolvers are still around, so why not?



Given that it is a 100+ year old design and is now being produced by more companies and in greater quantities than ever, speaks to John Browning's genius.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 22, 2009)

Blindside said:


> Given that it is a 100+ year old design and is now being produced by more companies and in greater quantities than ever, speaks to John Browning's genius.


 

Now if only they'd make a Browning Hi-Power in .45 ACP (Or at least .357 SIG, since there's a .40 model available and the diameter wouldn't have to change)


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 27, 2009)

Blindside said:


> Given that it is a 100+ year old design and is now being produced by more companies and in greater quantities than ever, *speaks to John Browning's genius.*



or to the advertising prowess of the gun industry...


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks nice, and if it falls in line with Magnum Research's other offerings, should be a solid performer.  

However, my question is this: what does it offer that the other companies don't?  Does it exceed the clockwork precision of a Wilson or Kimber?  Does it come in at a lower price than the Springfield Mil-spec (not likely)?  Does it have some sort of advantage in recoil reduction?  

Unless it offers something unique, or a combination of great features not found in other competitors, then they may be over-reaching here.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 27, 2009)

True.  I would love to see a detailed parts diagram as well as materials makeup to see for myself what's different/better about this one.  To me, 1911s are pretty much the same except for materials and weight (which ties into materials).


----------

